# High cost vs. Low cost Seeds



## SSwest (Sep 27, 2007)

Obviously you get what you pay for.  But can anyone tell me what exactly is different about the higher priced seeds?  More THC content, assuming a different/better high?  What it do?


----------



## Oscar (Sep 27, 2007)

Sometimes it's quality, feminised, high-quality seed bank, hard strains to get..........you do get what you pay for though.
_I'd easily drop 200 or more for something good!_


----------



## g-13 (Sep 27, 2007)

i think it all depends on the grower. you can buy the most expensive seeds if your new growing you can waste your money. nirvana has the cheapest seeds arouond and i get quality product from all my plants that come from their seeds.


----------



## SSwest (Sep 28, 2007)

With my first grow I used some $15 dollar seeds from nirvana.  Like you said g-13 I didn't want to waste my money if it didn't go as planned or the learning curve wasn't generous.  But for upcoming grows I would like to invest in "better" seeds.


----------



## Hick (Sep 28, 2007)

..IMHO..
"Usually"..the higher dollar seeds are _"stabilized"_ true strains, direct from the "reputable" breeder, in the breeders packet.While the cheaper , economy seeds are more likely to be simple hybrids or "knockoffs" of breeders work.


----------

